# RIDDLE OF STEEL: Secrets of the Viking Sword (720p)



## Alex (11/10/14)

The Viking sword was the primary weapon of the Viking. It was a development of the Roman spatha, evolving out of the Migration Period sword in the 8th century, and into the classical knightly sword in the 11th century with the emergence of larger cross-guards.

The Viking swords were pattern welded which gave the blade extra strength as the core was made of springy iron and edge of hard steel. Of particular note is the "Ulfberht" subset, which used steel of higher purity and carbon content than its peers in the region that may have been imported in ingot.

Blade length varied from 71 to 84 centimetres. Early examples have single, deep, wide fullers running the full length of the blade. Later examples have multiple narrow fullers.

A fuller reduces the weight of the blade without compromising its strength. This weight reduction would allow the wielder to swing faster and harder strokes. Later swords also had more tapered points for increased effectiveness against chain mail.

All have short single-handed hilts with pyramid, lobed or cocked-hat style pommels. Pommels were made of iron and were heavier than on the earlier Migration Period sword.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat (24/11/14)

That's interesting. Swedish steel. Sandvik steel uses that "sandwich" design,some of it. Mora knives. sheesh, 50 minutes, i'll need to wait till next month to watch it. i got to do something about this, i'm over 4000 bucks already this month, 3G.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

